

Protect Your Data During U.S. Border Searches - ankimal
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Protect_Your_Data_During_U.S._Border_Searches

======
yequalsx
It's sad that the U.S. has sunk so low. Security researchers are being
harassed at the border. Now that the cloud is here what is the next step? Are
we going to be required to provide Facebook, gmail, and Dropbox login
information? It's as if the government doesn't understand how the internet
works.

~~~
ebrenes
They already do this in border checkpoints. I've been asked to log into work
email to "prove" that I work for the company I said I work for. Similarly,
I've read of reports of people being asked to log into their gmail or other
accounts from their personal computing devices.

Granted, I've no idea how wide spread or even if this is a standard procedure.
I just wanted to add that it's not unheard of and it would not surprise me in
the least if this is the next step in the not so distant future.

